# Just bought my first gun :)



## Armed (Jan 18, 2009)

Its Great.


----------



## Armed (Jan 18, 2009)

What kind do you have


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats on the new gun! An XD in any size is great.


----------



## Armed (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

It's a thing of beauty


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah - Those ported barrels are a bitch at night. Glad you like your new friend. Those XDs are pretty nice.


----------



## Armed (Jan 18, 2009)

Joined the NRA


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Armed said:


> Progress updates:
> 
> Joined the NRA.
> Should be a member of the local rod & gun club this weekend.
> ...


3 to 5 year waiting list for the two gun clubs in my area. 6 months down and 2.5 to 4.5 years to go!!! Argh, good thing for BLM land until then.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice pistol. I've been looking for the 1911 version of the V10 for some time now.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Next time... try shooting it with MAGAZINES,,, those clips loading down from the top are a be-yoch..

Sorry... someone had to do it...

WELCOME to the forum, and enjoy your firebreathing XD! Just don't shoot it from retention.... OUCH!

Also... cleaning your XDs at least twice a year is recommended. If you forget, and go more than a year between cleaning, thye MAY have ejection issues... They will definately stain the side of your pants.

JeffWard - FORMER XD fanatic...


----------



## Lance0812 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Just bought my first gun*

(Joined the NRA.
Should be a member of the local rod & gun club this weekend.
Filled out the 10pg application for my CCW.
Emailed all my gun friends for a get together this weekend at the rod & gun club)

A TEN-PAGE application???
Where do you live and what kind of info do they want?


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Next time... try shooting it with MAGAZINES,,, those clips loading down from the top are a be-yoch..
> 
> Sorry... someone had to do it...
> 
> ...


You beat me to the punch......magazines are definitely the way to go........:smt033


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

yea i hope u never have to use it either lol cause u will be deaf from the blast out of that ported barrel lol also dont hold it to close to ur body when ur shooting, if those gasses hit u u will be burned pretty bad. i had a ported glock 19 and traded it in, but the ports really do help....in a .40 that is


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

generally, ported guns arent recommended for SD purposes.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice gun. I will agree with all who said the ported is not the way to go do SD however because of the flash and the shooting from retention issues. You may want to start thinking about adopting another XD to keep that one company.


----------



## Armed (Jan 18, 2009)

10pgs


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Congrats on your new XD, they get remarkable reviews and Springfield is reknown for great customer service.



Armed said:


> My brother shot it and wants it. So I've got my eye on the Sig Sauer P226 Equinox. Looking at all of the P## series it looks like the P# is the size of the frame? Can anyone clear this up for me.
> 
> Thanks:watching:


I have a P229 Equinox, and while I think it's a great handgun, I feel guilty everytime i shoot and clean it. It already has some small blemishes on the frame and I cringe everytime I think of it. The Sig night sights are spectacular though, so I've reserved it to being the house gun.

The point is, it's a custom gun, and the flashy finish and grips are going to get worn if used regularly. Why not save the $100-$200 for a standard model firearm if you know the gun is going to see moderate use?

Oh, and as far as the Sig models go, I was never able to find a pattern in the following:

p220 - 45acp w/ single-stack mags
p226 - 9mm/357sig/40s&w fullsize
p228 - 9mm only
p229 - 9mm/357sig/40s&w decendent of the p228
p232 - subcompact 380
p250 - recent introduction of Sig's "modular" approach to handguns
p2340 - older 9mm polymer service pistol
p2022 - newer 9mm polymer service pistol

If someone can find a pattern in the model numbers, feel free to share.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

I find no pattern in their nomenclature, whatsoever. 

How does the polymer frame of the XD or XD(m) handle the snappy recoil of the .40 from your perspective?


----------



## Armed (Jan 18, 2009)

Ready to get my next pistol.


----------



## Armed (Jan 18, 2009)

Blanco720 said:


> I find no pattern in their nomenclature, whatsoever.
> 
> How does the polymer frame of the XD or XD(m) handle the snappy recoil of the .40 from your perspective?


Its more of a push then a snap.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I am confused what is a ported barrel? I have a xdM .40


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

C-Kicks said:


> I am confused what is a ported barrel? I have a xdM .40


Barrel is drilled or slotted to release pressure. Less kick....more debris and flash flying around


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

C-Kicks said:


> I am confused what is a ported barrel? I have a xdM .40


Some guns have ports cut into the top front of the barrel. Because the barrel is ported there, when the gun is fired some of the gasses escape that way, counteracting the muzzle flip of the gun. The negative to this are you have increased muzzle flash and more gas and debris to coming up in front of the gun to contend with as opposed to all the gasses and debris just going out the front of the gun away from you. This makes a ported gun, IMO, a poor choice as a defense weapon in case you have to shoot at night or from a compromised or retention position.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh I see.


----------

